# First Cycle - Andromix - Please Critique



## Chiballfan (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank for your time and input ahead of time.

I lift just because I like to lift, and I'd rather be in good shape vice being fat, so it's purely recreational. Up to this point I have been all natural, the only supplement I have ever used is protein, but I seem to have hit a tough plateau, and I also don't cut very well naturally.

Disclaimer: Like I said, I have never used an anabolic agent, so I am coming here to further educate myself. I won't move forward unless I'm supremely confident that that I am able to do so in an intelligent, and safe manner. If you want to troll though, I'm sure it won't be too hard.

25 y/o
5'10
205


Andromix -
testosterone propionate 100mg
Trenbolone acetate 100mg
Drostanolone propionate 100mg

My plan as of now is to use 1cc per day of the above for 8 weeks.

1) Should I space it out more? I.E. 1cc Every other day?
2) Should I use any support supplements mid cycle?

My PCT will consist of HCG and Clomiphene Injections starting 4 days after last injection of Andromix.

It is my PCT that I am primarily concerned with. 

1) Is my timing correct?
2) CCs per day? For both.
3) Should I throw Nolvadex into the mix?

Thank you again.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 27, 2015)

First - welcome


Second - Define "plateau" - where are you at now and what are your goals - this can be weight & %BF, strength goals, performance goals, etc - so what kind of progression have you seen so far natural and how long has it taken you to make that progress?


Third - Why are you running 3 compounds on your first run? This is not smart - one new anabolic at a time - testosterone only first - Tren is never recommended for first cycle and 700mg per week of those compounds is way too much to start with


Fourth - you mentioning the name of the product indicates the source is not discrete or the anabolic is easily available - that's never a good sign - could be an unreliable source looking to make a quick buck by openly advertising or the gear could be counterfeit


Fifth - You mentioned HCG and Clomid for PCT - what dosage and duration are you taking these? We need the full schedule. I say this bc you make it sound like you're taking the HCG and clomid at the same time which will not work very good for reasons that can be explained later - And yes, nolva should be in the mix


----------



## Chiballfan (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Plateau. I've been lifting off an on between deployments, now that I have been out of the Marines for about 8 months I can't get much over 200lbs. I hung around 165 on return from deployments 185 when leaving (having time to lift.) I lifted hard for the last 6 months of my career into the 8 month I have been out, now I've been stuck right around 200 for four. Making think I should cut, possibly because I'm not tall so I can't put on more weight?

Bench -315
Squat - 325
DL - 415
Hang Clean - 225 x3
Push Press - 245

Haven't seen noticeable strength gains in months.

3 - Your concern about 3 compounds on my first cycle raises an obvious red flag, and I will take that advice in full confidence.. Just test. Now I don't have just plain test, not sure where to start if I'm scrapping first source.

4 - Thank you. Good to know.. 

5 - I have both, but am unsure about dosage and scheduling. As the 10,000 threads you find online seem to contradict each other to some degree.. I'll grab some Nolva, when I can get ahold of some quality testosterone.

Again, thanks for putting up with my lack of information, I'd much rather ask the people in the know directly than reading thousands of opinions.


----------



## Chiballfan (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Plateau. I've been lifting off an on between deployments, now that I have been out of the Marines for about 8 months I can't get much over 200lbs. I hung around 165 on return from deployments 185 when leaving (having time to lift.) I lifted hard for the last 6 months of my career into the 8 month I have been out, now I've been stuck right around 200 for four. Making think I should cut, possibly because I'm not tall so I can't put on more weight?

Bench -315
Squat - 325
DL - 415
Hang Clean - 225 x3
Push Press - 245

Haven't seen noticeable strength gains in months.

3 - Your concern about 3 compounds on my first cycle raises an obvious red flag, and I will take that advice in full confidence.. Just test. Now I don't have just plain test, not sure where to start if I'm scrapping first source.

4 - Thank you. Good to know.. 

5 - I have both, but am unsure about dosage and scheduling. As the 10,000 threads you find online seem to contradict each other to some degree.. I'll grab some Nolva, when I can get ahold of some quality testosterone.

Again, thanks for putting up with my lack of information, I'd much rather ask the people in the know directly than reading thousands of opinions.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 27, 2015)

Search the board for a good first cycle.
As Lup pointed out this first cycle will be test only.
Dig the info and come back with what you think to be a good first cycle, your post should include:

- cycle compound and dosage
- cycle length
- AIs and other ancillaries dosage and schedule
- PCT

You should also define your goals because nothing magic will happen by pinning gear only, you need a target if you want to hit it.

I'm not laying it down for you because the info are very easy to find and because by looking by yourself you will learn a lot more than if I simply spoon feed it to you.
Once you've laid it down we will chime in to adjust if needed. Good luck!


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 27, 2015)

Solid natty numbers. 


PCT is fairly straight forward, but everyone does have their own variation. I recommend 500iu of HCG per week split between 2 doses i.e. 250iu on Mon and Fri throughout the duration of the cycle. Your first cycle should be test only enanthate, cypionate, or sustanon - 500-600mg per week for 12-16weeks.


After your last test pin you will wait 3 weeks for the testosterone to clear your system

During that time take 1 week off from HCG - then 250iu every Mon/Wed/Fri (week 2) - then 500iu every Mon/Wed/Fri (week 3)

At the end of the 3 weeks you will start your Clomid & Nolva
- Daily dose of clomid for 5 weeks 100/50/50/25/25
- Daily dose of nolva for 5weeks 40/20/20/10/10

Also you will need an AI (aromatase inhibitor) while on cycle to keep estrogen in check - run it throughout your cycle and through the first 3 weeks of PCT



I do suggest you first post your diet - You mentioned you wanted to cut - you can cut and maintain muscle with proper diet and training 100% natural. Unless you are getting below 8% bf you should not be worried about losing too much muscle or strength. In that case I would advise putting off the cycle. Also in terms of your strength gains - the guys here are extremely knowledgeable about powerlifting - you can raise your numbers natty as well. A good plan if you haven't tried either would be Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 and also Sheiko training


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 27, 2015)

Just an FYI on that blend.  If it is indeed what it is labeled as, it is going to hurt like hell!  Especially if it's your first time pinning.  That is certainly not a beginner product.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 27, 2015)

If only every noobie came across like you, as in already having knowledge, hungry for more, willingness to listen and adhere to advice, not worried about backing off of compounds that may not be advisable for first timers, maybe just smart would cover it all.


----------



## Chiballfan (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the great info!

I'm all about keeping it natural, but I have been curious over the years about taking the leap. Is there ever a "right time" for someone who lifts for the pleasure of it?

Diet: Rough Generalization

Breakfast

4 eggs scrambled.
4 strips turkey bacon
2 whole grain english muffins w/ full flavor cream cheese

Lunch

x2 Tuna sandwich w mayo or Turkey Sandwhich
banna (fruit in general)

Dinner

Chickens get consumed whole sale
Frozen veggies are a staple and I'm all about that baked potato.
If I'm feeling lazy, hamburger helper (using ground turkey)
If I'm feeling like a fat kid - Spicy Chicken Alfredo.. A lot of it.

I also stuff my face with shakes regularly, and granola if I'm feeling especially fat kid.

So, I've read up on my potential first cycle, and taken into consideration what I have read here, maybe this will look more educated.

Running Test-C on a 12 week cycle at 500mg.

Week 1 - 400mg 2x pins - x2 pins HCG 250iu (same day as test)
Week 2 - 400mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 3 - 400mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 4 - 500mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 5 - 500mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 6 - 500mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 7 - 500mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 8 - 500mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 9- 500mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 10 - 500mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 11 - 500mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 12 - 500mg x2 pins - .5mg anastrozole EoD - x2 pins HCG 250iu
Week 13 - NOTHING
Week 14 - HCG x3 250iu
Week 15 - HCG x3 500iu
Week 16 - Clomid 100mg ED - Nolva 40mg ED
Week 17 - Clomid 50mg ED - Nolva 20mg ED
Week 18 - Clomid 50mg ED - Nolva 20mg ED
Week 19 - Clomid 25mg ED - Nolva 10mg
Week 20 - Clomid 25mg ED - Nolva 10mg


----------



## Breeze threw (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi I'm new here.
Wondering if there's anyone here close to me? Like East Coast"
Very interested in your menu.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 28, 2015)

Breeze threw said:


> Hi I'm new here.
> Wondering if there's anyone here close to me? Like East Coast"
> Very interested in your menu.



Start your own thread.


----------

